# IEEE Electrical PE Review Videos



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jun 30, 2007)

Here is a little gem I haven't heard anyone talking about. This is a set of CDs from IEEE that go over some great topics for the Electrical PE.

The set has 5 CDs:

* P.E. Review: Breadth (new)

* P.E. Review: Machinery &amp; Application

* P.E. Review: Transmission &amp; Distribution

* P.E. Review: Electronics

* P.E. Review: Communications

The whole set is $665 or you can buy them separately. I used the last 4, Machinery, Transmission, Electronics and Communications. I took the Power Depth, so I only skimmed the Electronics and Comm., but they were pretty lengthy workings of previous (pre-multiple choice) NCEES prbolems from the older NCEES test sample books.

I haven't seen the newer Breadth CD, but the others were very helpful, so I'm sure this one is too. They are pricey, but IEEE made them.

Check them out: (hope the link works)

https://salaryapp.ieeeusa.org/rt/salary_dat...w%3A+CD-Rom+Set

Here is the page with the separate prices:

https://salaryapp.ieeeusa.org/rt/salary_dat...title=P.E.+Exam


----------



## GAZOO (Jul 3, 2007)

Techie_Junkie said:


> Here is a little gem I haven't heard anyone talking about. This is a set of CDs from IEEE that go over some great topics for the Electrical PE.
> The set has 5 CDs:
> 
> * P.E. Review: Breadth (new)
> ...


Thanks for posting these materials, did the (Electronics and Communications) DVD was helpful since you took the Power depth? I am re-taking the PE with power depth this October.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes, it helped with the AM Breadth type problems. The examples in these CD videos are lengthy, multi-staged essay type problems with each one having an answer for parts a,b,c,d &amp; e, etc. However, each single step (part a or b etc) is similar to what a single Breadth question may be like, and the questions ARE NCEES questions from past.

If you can't afford all, just get the Machinery CD and Transmission CD for the Power Depth, but the others will certainly be useful too.


----------

